# Stoneware



## toddrandolph (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is some of my modest stoneware collection. I've had good luck finding crocks and jugs, much more so than bottles as a lot of pottery was made in this area. A few are dug, but most are from yard sales, and several I found in the crawl space of my previous house.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 21, 2012)

E.H. Merrill from Summit Co, Ohio. This is an early one probably 1840-60. This form seems to have been common in this area


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 21, 2012)

My best one, found in the crawl space of my old house. Probably Portage or Summit County


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 21, 2012)

Group of jugs, all marked, L to R Goodwin Webster, N.B Pearse, Middlebury, Ohio (now east Akron), 1 and letter W, Binghampton NY (cant read rest of impression, Braun Buffalo, NY, J.M. Miller,and a beer/pop bottle from Portsmouth, O.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 21, 2012)

Some common stuff including a scratch jug from Columbus


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 21, 2012)

one more


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 21, 2012)

and the last one...E & LP Norton


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice collection .


----------



## WonGan (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh yeah!Wicked good! I love the butter churn!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Todd,

 Thanks for showing us these beauties, I'd really encourage you to put up some more bigger, up close & personal photos. We're enjoying a wealth of great stoneware displays these days. That churn is a knockout, and to have found it in your own crawlspace makes it that much sweeter.

 What size is the E.H. Merrill? It reminds me of an eared & cobalted vision of a Copenhagen Snuff, Pittsburgh jar I have.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 21, 2012)

That Merill jug and the butter churn are fantastic. I can't imagine how excited I'd be if I found anything like that!


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Surfaceone, the Merrill crock is 10" tall and would probably hold 1-1.5 gallons. It has an inner lip for a lid, though the lid on mine is missing. These were made by at least several of the local potters and I haven't seen them from anywhere else but around here. I'm guessing they were used more for storage of dry stuff like flour and grains as most don't have the capacity marked on them.

 As for closeups, neither my camera nor my photography skills are conducive to close ups.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)

> As for closeups, neither my camera nor my photography skills are conducive to close ups.


 
 Thanks Todd,

 More's the pity, eh...


----------



## SODIGGER (Jan 23, 2012)

Gotta love the old stoneware. Great collection. What can you tell us about the Portsmouth, Ohio bottle.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 24, 2012)

The beer is J.I. Marsh, Portsmouth, O. 32 oz with an interesting picture of what looks like a picnic table with a lot of people around it. I would guess it dates to around 1890-1910. I bought it for $2 at a garage sale with layers of paint on it with the hunch that there was something under the paint and that paid off.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: toddrandolph
> 
> one more


 

 Todd,..great stoneware! I love the lean on this crock! Thanks for sharing it...I have a nice cobalt decorated jug I found under a pal's barn while repairing the foundation...It had a corn cob tied on with ribbon for a cork...


----------



## div2roty (Jan 25, 2012)

> Todd,..great stoneware! I love the lean on this crock! Thanks for sharing it...I have a nice cobalt decorated jug I found under a pal's barn while repairing the foundation...It had a corn cob tied on with ribbon for a cork...


 
 Joe,

 I've seen that often with the brown and white (or cream) jugs, but not as often on the older salt glaze.  Do you still have your jug?  Is it marked from PA?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes I still have it Matt, although the corncob parted ways a long time ago, probably in a move...It's a Rochester NY, Burger (Jr.)...And also found this Lyon's marked jug not far from it...It was a good day.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2012)

Please pardon the dust,...these sit near the woodstove.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 26, 2012)

> Yes I still have it Matt, although the corncob parted ways a long time ago, probably in a move...It's a Rochester NY, Burger (Jr.)...And also found this Lyon's marked jug not far from it...It was a good day


 

 Nice finds Joe.  Burger's are quite popular and usually feature very distinct blue designs.  I like that one, the 2 is nice addition to the decoration.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you Matt....I was surprised to find them and even happier when my pal said "keep em" ...[] Todd, didn't mean to tag on to your post like that (Bad habit I'm afraid)[] Great stoneware.


----------

